# How about Pizza?



## bdskelly (May 1, 2018)




----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 1, 2018)

Lmao! Thankful I haven’t had one of those days in a long while! Knock on wood! 

Scott


----------



## SonnyE (May 1, 2018)

Ribs for the 4 year old Grand Daughters 4th Birthday.
She special requested Grandpa make ribs.
Grandpa had a fire...
You could say *Char*broiled.... :oops:


----------



## tag0401 (May 2, 2018)

These days can happen to the best of us every once and awhile


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 2, 2018)

I like this one.  Great to go to bed with a laugh.
Thanks.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (May 2, 2018)

A little humor in the morning is always good. 
Been there done that.

Chris


----------

